# Medical Fitness



## jabir (Mar 12, 2015)

"Dear Customer, your Medical Fitness Report has been sent to General Directory of Residency and Foreigners Affairs. Please proceed toyour nearest GDRFA branch. Thank You.

I received the above SMS today, but not my colleague ..

should I be worried or this is an usual process...

Kindly reply.

regards,

jabir


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think it might be your friend who needs to be worried!
Yours sounds like the normal process
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Vmsragavan (Oct 11, 2015)

After a sms from GDRFA, will we get a call from them or the medical report is passed.


----------



## Ger91 (Sep 13, 2015)

Good evening! I receive the same message. Should I be worried?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Ger91 said:


> Good evening! I receive the same message. Should I be worried?


It means medical results have been forwarded to immigration whether passed or failed you'll only know once you collect results


----------

